# Broken 922?



## bobn23 (Nov 10, 2003)

When I got home today, the loud fan was running and no lights were on the panel and no signal was being sent to the TV. I unplugged the 922 and it reset and worked fine for ten minutes. Then the TV had no signal and the fan went on and there were no lights on the panel again. I again unplugged and reset and about ten minutes later I am in the same situation. Is there any hope, or am I going to have to buy another one? I purchased this about a year ago. It does not seem to reset on its own, the fan has been running for several minutes now and I know I will need to unplug to reset again only to be faced with another shutdown.

Bob N


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This sounds eerily familiar... Pretty sure the last time I saw something like this, the solution was a replacement for the receiver.

To quote Dr McCoy...

"She's dead, Jim"


----------

